# Taming a feral TOM CAT with patience and Kindness ~ Utube



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Warehouse cats. Nice to see a guy which loves cats and understands cats.

http://youtu.be/pw-f2YTm6VI


http://youtu.be/QbbXLFTLCJ0

Taming a feral TOM CAT with patience and kindness - YouTube


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

OK I ran out of time when trying to edit this. I didnt have the videos correct. Put in a wrong one. 

Here is the whole story of Skruffy, the adult, fully feral cat and his socialization. Its a feel good story without tips on how they did it. This is the correct order of videos. Im such a techno ninny. Sorry everyone!

Taming a feral Tom cat 101.1 (Are we "cat-whisperers"?) - YouTube

Taming a feral TOM CAT 101.2 (part 2) - YouTube

Taming a feral TOM CAT with patience and kindness - YouTube


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for posting that Merry, I love Scruffy's story! Amazing what can happen with time and patience.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## doudounne (Feb 28, 2012)

Yo! That's a lot of work, great job !!!! Wonderful video! 
I have been overwintering a female feral in my garage in a TV box with an infrared lamp suspended over it and dimmed down last 5 witers. Works great. Northern Québec is too cold and snowy for outside pet house. 
Caught her, had hed operated on 2 yrs ago. She now comes inside to say hello to my house female, but panicks if door shuts. Also, will only smell my fingertips, will not allow petting. How did you get to pet him for the first time - or did the cat come up and take possession of YOU by rubbing up on you ?????
Keep it up ! You're helping a lot of people and a lot of cats !
Merci !


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

That was just some videos I came across on Utube. Its not me in the videos. 

Its awesome what your doing with your feral kitty. Merci to you also!!! 

Go up to the stickys at the top of the feral section. Open Tamimg feral kittens and cats. Open Heidi's Kitty Boot Camp. She has lots of tips in there for working with adult ferals. I think youd enjoy it.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I love when butch, grizzly dudes make the "Kitty voice."
(aKa Infant-directed speech aKa Motherese)


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Loved the videos. Thank you so much for posting!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I am in complete love with Scruffy and Fuzzy. Thank you so much for posting the videos, Merry.


----------

